# Poor response to proton pump inhibiters common?



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

I've been on Nexeum and Prevacid (neither worked well) and now on Aciphex twice daily. I take Gaviscon in between for break-through heartburn. My endoscopy showed only gastritis. I've done all the diet, life-style modifications suggested but still have a lot of low-grade heartburn a good part of the day and night. Except when I happen to eat something that triggers an especially acute burn that will take a week of every medication I can think of. Is this common to many of you? Any other suggestions to help manage the disease?DMB


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi DMB,Sorry to hear you are having such a rough time with GERD. I tell you though, I hear you. I have been having a hard time lately with mine too.My doc is actually sending me for an ultrasound of my stomach it has been so bad lately. I take Pantoprazole = Somac (aka Protonix, Pantoloc) once a day, and mostly it is good, but there are times that it is not.I actually asked the doc if it was possible to become immune to it as I have been on it for more than 3 years now. He said not really, but it does not really work 100 percent of the time either. He said that it is possible to still have upsets even when on a proton pump inhibitor drug.I too have been taking antacid as well of late that sometimes helps and sometimes does not.What strength medication are you on? I take 40 milligrams, perhaps if your dose is lower than that you need a stronger one. You might also like to try a different drug, some work better than others.I know you said you are very careful about what you eat too, but I was surprised to find that some of the things I thought were ok are not. For example peppermint. Peppermint is generally good for overall digestion but not for GERD.Here too are some website articles on GERD that might be of help too. They tell you all about it as well as what to do/not do, treatments etc. Hope they will help. Do go back to your doc if your symptoms persist though, he/she may be able to suggest something else to do/try too. http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3351 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3353 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3352 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3426


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

I'm having the same problem as you. I too take pantoloc 40 mg and have to rely on zantac, pepcid, gaviscon when its bad. Diet does not make a huge difference, I even cut out coffee 8 months ago and it hasnt helped any. I had a scope and it showed gastritis and H.pylory bacteria. I took the double therapy for h.pylory and it has helped some. Less burning in my stomach and less pain. Maybe get a blood test for it and see if you have it.I'm allergic to mint so I cant even use most of the liquid antacid as they all contain mint. I know alot of things that are ok for some are not ok for others so its a matter of trial & error. This condition really sucks, I cant even skip one day of my PPI and I suffer for about 4 days afterwards till I get back on track. Recently had a barium swallows to see how much reflux I actually have as the doc wants to possibly do the Nissen fundoplication operation but I'm not sure if I'll go thru with it or even if they will consider it if they feel my heartbuns are not bad enough. So now I'm waiting for test results.I feel for you as I am in the same boat as you are. Email me anytime for support if you like.Hope you find a bit of relief soon.Take care.


----------



## DavidLA (Nov 28, 2000)

After being on Prilosec for 7 weeks for a bad throat(Dr. thought was because of Reflux) my IBS has gotten 10x worse. In addition, having never felt heartburn before, now I get it all the time. I will never take a PPI again in my life time if I can help it. I've been experimenting with a number of supplements & both my IBS/Acid Reflux has ease up a bit. This condition has got to be one of the most miserable chronic health problems to deal with. I always thought dealing with IBS was bad..having both IBS and GERD goes into the nightmare category. I really don't think I would wish this on my worst enemy!!


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi all,Wish I was the only one with these problems, as David said, wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy, but it is kind of comforting to know I am not alone in this.I have been checked twice for H Pylori, and don't have it. Almost wish I did as medication to kill it off might improve things.I have been taking 'Celexcoxib' capsules for a while too, for a problem with my neck and the doc thinks that could be what is upsetting my apple cart so to speak.I have felt better (stomach wise) since I stopped taking it, but now it is only a matter of time till my neck prob resurfaces.SIGH! It is kind of like trying to choose between the lesser of two evils! Guess I will just have to see how things turn out.Hope you all feel better soon too.


----------



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

DMB,Definitely get checked for h. pylori - a blood test.I had simiar symptoms to you and I first tested negative (they say it was a false negative probably) and then positive for h. pylori. I took the treatment for h. pylori twice and the second time seems to have helped a lot.It wouldn't hurt to check it out.Emmy


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

Emmy2 and Sabriel,Is the "biopsy" for bacteria during endoscopy a test for the h. pylori bacteria? Gastro did that and it was negative. I believe I am in the "lucky" cagegory, having only GERD and gastritis and not IBS to go along with it. It sure helps hearing what you all are doing, though. I've gotten a little better in the last 3 days by dropping dairy, sugar, all fat, all seasonings except salt. Dr. Weil suggests DGL (licorice) and chamomile tea which I take in AM and bedtime. And my "way out" cure: sound healing tapes. They are good for stress reduction, I think--my biggest enemy.Best of luck,DMB


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi again DMB,Can't say for sure, but usually the biopsy that is done during an endoscopy is for a H Pylori test. That is what my GI doc told me about mine anyway. I also had a blood test a couple of years before that for H Pylori too. There is some considerable debate as to which method is most accurate, but the general consensus is that the biopsy is the most effective means of checking.Perhaps you could contact the doc that did your endoscopy and just ask if they did check for H Pylori? I have made calls/contacted doctors that have treated me previously and they are usually pretty good about giving you the info you need.Also, don't want to add to your problems or worry you unnecesarily, but unfortunately for me it seems my recent problems are due to gallstones. I had an ultrasound of my tummy a few days ago and called the doc today for the results and that is what my problem is. Don't have any more info yet, got to see the doc tomorrow. Might be worth checking into, the ultrasound was pretty quick and totally painless.Take care.


----------

